# Helmet with Speakers & Microphone



## R88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with a helmet communication system? I've seen them for motorcycle helmets but can't find anything for bicycle helmets. I was also wondering what kind of range they have.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Uh, why? Can't you wait til a trail intersection or the the end of the trail to have a conversation with your riding buddies? 
The motorcycle helmet communication radios are helpful for communication between rider and pillion or between bikes traveling together because of the drone of the moto exhaust and wind/road noise.


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

:d :d :d


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

The motorcycle communicators are expensive and heavy. They mount directly to a motorcycle helmet which is a much better platform for mounting to than a bicycle helmet. They do have a pretty decent range but wouldn't be very ideal for mountain biking. Kind of a solution in search of a problem.

This is a better solution for keeping in touch on the trails.

http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Two-way-Radios-and-Accessories

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motorola-Talkabout-Realtree-APG-HD-Radio-with-35-Mile-Range/10982751

This is directly from the Motorola website, but there are tons of different makers and varieties of these small two-way radios. They are going to be smaller, lighter, and more easily carried than a motorcycle communicator. Plus they are going to cost about $400 less than a good Chatterbox. With the Talkabouts, there are also accessories you can get like an earbud with mic.

Of course, since you aren't dealing with large amounts of wind noise, exhaust drone, and traffic noise, you can probably just talk a little louder to your riding buddies. If you use a talkabout, even if your pals get too far ahead, you can still get in touch with them. One of the radios I saw was on the walmart website and claimed a 35 mile range. I don't think even the Chatterbox has that kind of range.

Good Luck


----------



## R88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. To those who question why I would want them, I'm a little hard of hearing and my wife is always trying to chat while we ride and I'm always yelling "What" "What". Or she'll make a turn and we get separated and it always my fault, I'm just looking for technological solution to a domestic problem.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

As far as Motorola Walkabouts they do work well, my wife and I uses them, but the range on them is NOTHING like the range listed on the package. The units we have list a 35km range, the actual range in the bush is more like 500 - 1000 meters. Even using walkabouts to communicate while out boating the range is about 2 miles. Maybe you can get 35km in space or something.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Motorcycle headsets are REALLY garbage; they're just expensive versions of those handheld radios you can get everywhere for $40 (or less) ... mine are Chatterboxes. The range is garbage (1 mile is the MOST they work in while the other person is still understandable). If I could have returned them, I would have in a heartbeat.

I am FAIRLY certain you can get headsets for those cheap handheld ones and turn on voice activation. I know you can DEFINITELY do that with the Garmin GPS handhelds, and they have mics that pull audio from a necklace-like microphone ... hunters use em to whisper to each other.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like it's time for you & her to tandem!


----------

